# Rottweiler shows



## kat69 (Jul 5, 2011)

Could any one find me a list of shows in Wisconsin ...

spent hours maybe even days and cant figure it out guess im just dense thx in advance :rockon:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Shows specific to Rottweilers, or all breed shows? It would be easier to find all breed shows that probably will have rott entries than a Rott specialty. 

I am not sure which one of these puts on the most shows in Wisconsin, if it is Rau, MB-F, Onofrio (which I think it may be), or one of the other ones. 

http://www.infodog.com/panels/wi.htm (Look at the ones that have AB next to them, as that will be All Breed shows)

http://www.onofrio.com/execpgm/index?index=PL


----------



## kat69 (Jul 5, 2011)

thx for the quick reply


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

July 30-31 there's a show in Waukesha. It's a pretty big show so I'd expect a sizeable Rottweiler entry.


----------

